# Dated (old) police instructional video on dealing with knives!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 30, 2006)

The following link is a dated (old) knife instructional video for police.  Even though it is old it does have some good info.  Enjoy.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4201920548464773264


----------



## Kensai (Nov 30, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The following link is a dated (old) knife instructional video for police.  Even though it is old it does have some good info.  Enjoy.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4201920548464773264



Agreed. Thought there were some good points made, especially over distance control, reaction times, and the likelihood of actually even seeing the knife prior to the attack. Sound advice I'd say.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2006)

Alot of that info. is great for even today.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes even though it is old the video has alot of good points.  When I went through the academy we had very similar video's for training on a variety of subjects.  Hopefully those will also be available someday for the general public to watch as well.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Dec 2, 2006)

Action is always faster than reaction....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2006)

Mike Hamer said:


> Action is always faster than reaction....


 
Absolutely Mike and that is why it is always important to try and give yourself some space (reactionary gap) so that if someone does try to attack you then they will have to cover distance and hopefully you will have a chance to react in time.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2006)

I love that video. I am still thankful to the former chief of Police of one of our local towns who, knowing my interests, let me borrow it years ago.


----------

